# Info on LIGRR



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I ended up speaking to someone from LIGRR and asked some questions. Most important one was "can I adopt a dog I am fostering?" and the answer was yes. However, older dogs and sick/recouping dogs usually go into foster. Younger ones are adopted out much quicker, obviously. Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue DOES NOT allow a foster to adopt the dog...which I find odd.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue DOES NOT allow a foster to adopt the dog...which I find odd.


I find it VERY ODD, have never heard this before. Did Sunshine GRR say why?

Our Fosters are usually given first choice or priority if they want to adopt their fosters. Sometimes we lose them as a Foster when they adopt if they already have other dogs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

It doesn't state why on the website. I had already emailed them asking if I could foster evne though I am in NY and they are in CT. She was more than happy to reply back immediately saying yes, but once I read into the website and saw this clause, I decided against fostering for them. I did write a note back telling them I would not be fostering for them, and hoping I could get an explanation as to WHY this is their policy. I think it may stop many from becoming fosters....its really too bad.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe they had to many 'failed fosters' that couldn't foster anymore b/c they had too many dogs?!?
-just thinking out loud


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

That does sound odd.
Where on their website does it say that?
I was thinking maybe they just won't the foster adopter the first dog they foster??


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wondering if they put that clause on the website to deter the people that want to "test drive" a dog before adopting (i.e. constantly swapping out fosters as opposed to seeing the foster through to adoption and waiting to see if the next pup would be a better fit).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I looked at Sunshine Golden's website-here is some info provided on their Website under FOSTERING


*Fosters cannot adopt the dogs they foster*. 

We expect that if you offer your home for fostering, it is with the understanding that you are working toward helping a deserving Golden find a final home, and not with the goal to "pick and choose" a Golden you may wish to adopt.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I just recieved an e-mail from Sunshine. If I want to "foster with intent", I can do so, but I have to fill out an adoption request form as well. That pretty much clears things up. I'll be filling out an application in the next couple of days when the new home for my currebt foster becomes more solidified. 

BUT while we are on the subject...what is wrong with picking and choosing? If I foster with intent to adopt, why is it so bad that I or anyone else for that matter, decide on a Golden that fits best with my family. In the meantime, we are doing a good thing by fostering a dog for another family who wants him or her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Seems like each Golden Group operates a little differently. Our Adoption and Foster applications are almost identical, the only difference with the Foster Application is you have to sign a liability waiver. 

Great to hear you can foster with Intent.


----------

